# 2nd Annual G.R.R.I.T.S.(Golden Retreivers Rescued In The South)



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

That's right folks........it's here.......Announcing the 2009 G.R.R.I.T.S
Golden Retrievers Rescued in the South
May 15 - 17, 2009 (Friday thru Sunday)
Cedar Key, Florida​ 
It is back by popular demand.......The announcement was made to all the 2008 G.R.R.I.T.S.ters. Our host motel The Faraway Inn is booked up, but have no fear...we have a overflow motel standing by to take your calls now. 

The Gulfside Motel please call 352-543-5308 ask for Jamie, she is our contact person, tell her that you are with the Golden Retriever Group and she will take care of you. Here is their website http://www.thegulfsidemotel.net
Their website mentions a weight restriction on dogs....that is being waived for us. This property is right on the water with a lovely dock for watching the sunsets and is just a few very short blocks around the corner from The Faraway Inn.

We felt it very fitting to make the announcement for the 2nd Annual G.R.R.I.T.S. at this time, as it was just a year ago that we all were serving up our special vintage"whine" for Goldstock as we all sat around our computers and drooled at all the memories being made and of the Famous Left-Behinders club we now belonged to.

We have had a lot of interest in the event from several Rescue Groups located in other states and their desire to attend we will be contacting all of them as well with the announcement.So get your rooms booked early.......the barking dog gets the bone !!!! 

Remember you do not have to have a "rescued" Golden to attend, we are a Golden Social Group raising the awareness of Rescue and taking it to the public for the good of the breed and having some fun while doing it.

Check out our website http://www.freewebs.com/grrits
Here you will find registration, more hotel info, local info and pictures from the 1st Annual G.R.R.I.T.S. The only page that is not up running is "Schedule---GOLDEN FUN. We are still working on the "Golden Fun". There will be a cookout which is included with your registration....Raffle to raise monies for a "Furkid" charity...Pooch Cruise over to one of the Islands for a morning of fun time with our "Furkids"....City Park Beach Time "Let's Get Wet"....G.R.R.I.T.S. Golden Walkabout into town to Coconuts aka Dawg Deck for dinner and much more that is in the planning stage.

We sure hope that you will come join us for the 2nd Annual G.R.R.I.T.S.---May 15 - 17, 2009---Cedar Key, FL.
If you have any questions please PM me.

Charlotte
MotherHen
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope to be able to go there next year. Might not be staying overnight but coming during the day since I am so close.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be there!!!! Just told my wife and she said YYYYYAAAAAYYYY. We will be bringing Sadie and Jaky pooh. I'm SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> I'll be there!!!! Just told my wife and she said YYYYYAAAAAYYYY. We will be bringing Sadie and Jaky pooh. I'm SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!


YYYYAAAYYY:banana:
Looking forward to meeting you both and Sadie & Jaky are going to have lots of "Golden Fun".

Carol...ok sista I'll be looking for you on Saturday.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sending in our checks here in a few days. We're going to do some research to see how long it'll take us to get down there and hotel stay and what not. But as of now it sounds like its going to be a blast!!!! Both my goldens are adopted so this is totally in their favor. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone there!!! And my kids LOOOOOVEEEEE the water so a beach will be great! Whats the chances of being able to get a xxxL shirt?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> I'm sending in our checks here in a few days. We're going to do some research to see how long it'll take us to get down there and hotel stay and what not. But as of now it sounds like its going to be a blast!!!! Both my goldens are adopted so this is totally in their favor. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone there!!! And my kids LOOOOOVEEEEE the water so a beach will be great! *Whats the chances of being able to get a xxxL shirt?*




Don't think there will be a problem getting a XXXL shirt....just put it on the registration form.

If you know anyone from the Atlanta Rescue that would like to join us...please pass on the info.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm letting everyone know from our kennel club and all the atlant rescues. Do you guys have a flyer yet? If you can get one created or, I'll sit down and make one, I can post it up around the area. I'm involved with ALOT of golden groups in the area. I can't promise how many people will come from our way but I can say that my wife and I and the furkids are EXCITED!!!! This wil be sadies and jakes first time to the beach. Can we say alot of pictures!

:artydude


----------

